# Lighting for 29g?



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

I came up on this on ebay. You guys think this is good? I'm going to switch out the bulbs it comes with to two 9325K bulbs, I think. I was also thinking about the 2 x 55W package from AHS, but I don't know if I want to build my own enclosure.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dooboogoo,

If you go with the AH Supply (AHS) kits that is a lot of light because they have their special shaped MIRO reflectors! I have AHS on both of my tanks, the most recent at 30 gallon long (36" X 12") and I am using the AHS 2X 36 watt kit and it is bright! You may want to do as I did and call or e-mail Kim at AHS and ask his recommendation for what would work best on your tank.

I built my own enclosures both times, they are not hard to do and the wiring was a snap. But if you don't want to build an enclosure, AHS offers pre-built ones in black and natural wood.

I have not problem growing all types of plants with the AHS lights, and highly recommend them. Hope this helps!


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought I read on the AHS website that the 2x36W wouldn't sufficiently light a 30" long aquarium...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi again dooboogoo,

I didn't see that on the website but I wasn't looking for information on 30" tanks. Both times before buying I called and talked with Kim and got his recommendation before buying. 

He will probably want to know what types of plants you want to grow (low, medium, or high light) and if you will be running pressurized CO2 or not. I opted for medium and am very happy with the results.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

If price isnt an issue go with the the AHS 55x2 kit. Thats as good as it gets for a 29 gallon. If you are on a tight tight budget, the Jebo is a good buy. You do not have to build your own enclosure you can buy one on the AHS website and all you have to do is screw the bright kit into it. VERY easy. As for the jebo, those the coralife aqualights, the currents, are all basically the same, using one reflector for both bulbs. Not nearly as much light as the AHS with the separate reflectors. Youll get a lot of light either way, as I had a coralife aqualight 65x2 on my 29 before I switched to a MH. I was able to grow all plants, and have a glosso lawn with it. you will need pressurized co2 with either fixture. the 9325 are a great choice, my favorite for PC bulbs. I had them until I switched to MH and I miss them. Get 2 and run them both at hte same time. I liked them way better then a mix with 6700 or 10k.


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Would I have to use a glass cover for the AHS kit? I'm leaning toward that.

Oh, and what's the wattage of the MH you have? I saw this 150W MH for what seems pretty cheap for an MH.

Lol, I really don't know what I want.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

You wont need a glass cover, I never use a glass cover for any fixture and am fine. That is the MH fixture that I have and its great. Be aware that 150watts of MH light is ALOT of light for a 29 and Ive had some pretty serious algae issues. I currently run a 3.5 hour photoperiod and will probably never go more then 5.5 hours. Your dosing and co2 need to be on point to run this much light. the t5 fixtures are much more forgiving. If I had to do it again, Id probably go with a catalina 24x4 t5ho fixture for my 29. Its on ebay for $160. You also have way more bulb options with t5.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow. You guys make things complicated. If you have a 29g tank, all you need is a 55/65w PC bulb with a great reflector. The AHS reflector is a good one. DIY. Use your imagination on how you could mount this thing. I created my own fixture from Home Depot; looks like something you'd buy at IKEA. I hung it from my ceiling and my plants are happy. It cost me about $15 (excluding AHS equipment & bulbs.)


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, so I'm gonna attempt my own DIY enclosure with two 1x55W AHS kits (so I can have a "noon burst" light thing going on, lol). Do you know where I can get the right 9325K bulbs for the AHS kit? I'm going with the 110W cuz I want a nice carpet of maybe glosso or UG (if I can get a hold of some).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi again dooboogoo,

Good choice on AHS, they have great reflectors. I am running two 6700K bulbs on my 30 gallon and the light is good but I hear that a 6700K plus 10000K makes a very good combination. AHS offers 5500K, 6700K, 7800K, and 10000K in the 55 watt at very good prices. You might ask some of the others on suggestions as well. I assume you are definately planning on CO2 with that wattage?


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Run 2 GE 9325 bulbs, period. Thank me later


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi again dooboogoo,
> 
> Good choice on AHS, they have great reflectors. I am running two 6700K bulbs on my 30 gallon and the light is good but I hear that a 6700K plus 10000K makes a very good combination. AHS offers 5500K, 6700K, 7800K, and 10000K in the 55 watt at very good prices. You might ask some of the others on suggestions as well. I assume you are definately planning on CO2 with that wattage?


Yeah, I already have a 20lb CO2 tank (I got a full tank for like 45 bucks here) with a SuMo regulator. It's been running on my 10g that I'll be tearing down and transferring stuff to the 29g when I move. I just need to get an inline CO2 reactor or something.

I think I'll go with the 9325s to test out the hype, are the ones they have at lightbulbsdirect.com the ones that'll fit in the fixtures?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent dooboogoo, it sounds like you are well on your way! Thefishmanlives suggestion for the 9325K bulbs is well worth considering, unfortunately they are not available in all wattages or pin configurations as well as being somewhat expensive. The effect of the bulbs are nice, although a little too red for me. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html
The 10000K / 6700K combination will give you an effect about half way between the 6700K and the 9325K.

For a reactor, I just did the DIY pump reactor this week, it seems to be working well and I am in the process of getting the CO2 to 30PPM. The size of it sitting in the tank is a little bigger than I would like. I may try the DIY inline reactor on this site at a later date.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> For a reactor, I just did the DIY pump reactor this week, it seems to be working well and I am in the process of getting the CO2 to 30PPM. The size of it sitting in the tank is a little bigger than I would like. I may try the DIY inline reactor on this site at a later date.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


I saw that thread, I'm definitely thinking about it. We'll see, lol.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

As song as they are the same pin config and the same length you should be good to go. 24" 9325s will fit in the AH 55x2 Bright kits. Some people like the 67/10k mix. I like red/pink stem plants and the way they look under the 9325, I also like how the greens and golds look under it too, hasa nice warm feel. Theres a side by side comparison photo on here if you do a search that shows 9325+6700 9325/9325 and 6700+10k. Thats the west way to go by it to see what your after. Theres no functional difference among the different K bulbs, just aesthetic preference.



dooboogoo said:


> Yeah, I already have a 20lb CO2 tank (I got a full tank for like 45 bucks here) with a SuMo regulator. It's been running on my 10g that I'll be tearing down and transferring stuff to the 29g when I move. I just need to get an inline CO2 reactor or something.
> 
> I think I'll go with the 9325s to test out the hype, are the ones they have at lightbulbsdirect.com the ones that'll fit in the fixtures?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Going to build a hood for your 29 gallon? check my link below...


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a 10k/6700K combo bulb on my 10g, so I think I'll experiment with the 9325s. I saw the comparison pics, and i really like how they look.


----------

